# Keeping it fresh



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay folks, need some ideas for keeping things fresh and interesting. The wife and I generally have our set Mom & Dad time where the kiddos know not to come knockin on the door. That has worked well over the years, but as you know it can get stale sometimes! We want to spice some things up with adding some random get-togethers with each other on top of our normally scheduled programming. We would appreciate any ideas you guys have. My wife is very adventurous, so other then public sex, nothing can be considered off the plate. I'm easy going and nothing much is too far for me.

We aren't asking for positions, or new sexual things to try. We are asking about interesting/fun ways to get it going, interesting/fun places, times, etc. All ideas are welcome!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, must just say this is such a cool topic... the fact that you both want to do this... mmmm just be careful, such inhibitionless fun can easily lead to more kiddies.....

Play American Roulette. Start bonking... call the kids and see who comes first... aw, can't believe I actually typed that... but anyway, will definitely be fun... just make sure you can "Redress" in an emergency....


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Congratulations for putting this part of your marriage into focus! Here is an article that might get your imaginative juices flowing Are You Try-Sexual? | HappyHer Blog 

Make sure and click on the BDSM check list. Even if you aren't into BDSM, it has a HUGE list of ideas that can easily be tried out in a less kinky way as well.

Have fun!


----------



## downundergal (Jul 17, 2010)

It's been so long since I had to think about this, I'm actually jealous!

If I did have an intimate marriage, I think role playing would be fun. But then I always did have a thing for firemen. 

Otherwise, I like the public sex option. Just try not to scare the neighbors!


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

HappyHer said:


> Make sure and click on the BDSM check list. Even if you aren't into BDSM, it has a HUGE list of ideas that can easily be tried out in a less kinky way as well.


lol, we already practice BDSM so that's old hat for us happy. My wife is the one who is into it, I practice along for her (I am the dom, she is the sub). 

I will check out the link though, thanks!


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Zulu said:


> Wow, must just say this is such a cool topic... the fact that you both want to do this... mmmm just be careful, such inhibitionless fun can easily lead to more kiddies.....


lol, we already have 3 kids with a 4th on the way. So yeah, I do know about adding to the family! 



Zulu said:


> Play American Roulette. Start bonking... call the kids and see who comes first... aw, can't believe I actually typed that... but anyway, will definitely be fun... just make sure you can "Redress" in an emergency....


Actually that sounds kinda fun, thanks!


----------

